

CSS Minesweeper : Game written in HTML/CSS - no Javascript - GeckoTang
http://jsdo.it/No_1026/urFs

======
kremdela
Really clever demo of how to html/css3 the hell out of something. Also
hilarious to include the blank index.js just for fun. :)

